# Newbie - No model train experience



## mkieff (Apr 8, 2010)

I am new to the hobby, well actually just thinking about getting into it. I want to do some N scale stuff (because of the size). 

I need to get my frist set, and was wondering what everyone here suggests. What brands are good, and what brands should I stay away from. 

Any suggestions for a newbie would be appreciated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Run! RUN FOR THE HILLS! This stuff is ADDICTIVE!

And if that doesn't work, stick around here for a while ... there are lots of pros and great guys on this forum who will happily steer you in many good directions. I'm not an N guy, so not much to offer on my end.

You might check out the website below ... it's packed with good starter information, especially in terms of layout ideas. Scroll down to the HO and N sections.

http://www.thortrains.net/

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Good quality equipment could get you addicted indeed,then on the other hand,sloppy running locos and constantly derailing cars will surely turn you off.It would be an easy answer to tell you to stick to the very best (and more expensive) materials but I don't know what you can invest into the hobby.But still,I do suggest that you go for decent brands as you can still get something for them if you chose not to keep on.Cheap brands will not likely find takers.A good choice would be a four axle loco with a few cars,toy with them for a while and see if you like it.Kato and Atlas are sure bets but I've heard very flattering comments about Proto series locos.Athearn also offers a few diesels that I believe are quite nice.A notch lower would be Life-Like and Bachmann Spectrum.Stay away from regular Bachmann stuff,these are hits or miss so test before buying.
But whatever brand you chose,make sure it is "DCC ready" so that if you decide to go DCC you'll be half way there.If it doesn't say "DCC ready" on the box,it's not and has much less value.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome first off. Secondly I would and did stay away from sets. But if your set on a set purchase an Atlas set might be only my opinion but it is quality all the way from the track to the loco and rollingstock. 
But the best way to go is to get a Atlas Snap Tack expansion Pack a few pieces of same code Atlas Flex Track, a Trainmen GP 15 loco and a couple of Atlas Trainmen Cars(Rollingstock), and one Model Tech (DC) tranfomer all for slightly more than a set and much better, needless to say will keep you happier for a longer period without wanting to expand to quickly 

Most of all "enjoy it's built rite in."


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with sub... nix on the sets. 

Just start with a *concept* that encompasses a specific purpose for your train, a local environment in which it will operate, and an era that interests you the most. Then get just *one* loco you *really* like with a couple of cars that match your idea. Believe me... it will grow all by itself into a full blown obsession.  I'm also just a beginner and don't even have a layout board yet, so I've been having fun building kits until I do.

Greg


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard m,

I do mostly HO, but I dabble in N. I'm hoping to start a small O scale layout as well......

Is it really addictive.....? Yes, yes it is


Cheers, Ian


----------

